# Breeding around other ps?



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok, like most of the people on here already know, i have a 40 gl long fish tank with 5 ps, and two ofthe biggest ones looks to have the characteristics of what looks to b a boy and a girl, so being that as it may very well may be will they decide to breed in a tank this size if they are compatible, if they r a sure enough breeding pair there should b no stopping them right? Let me know what u think, id appreciate it alot.Thanks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

seems to be a little small for breeding piranha.. you should really consider upgrading your tank.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

do u think a 75 gallon would do cause thats the best i can do for a while?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Leave the breeding couple in the 40 gal and put the rest of the 3 ps somewhere else, i.e. 75gal.


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

if i were u id put all in a tank over 100 gal then the breeding will have a better chance of occuring

yes the will breed if there is other p's present but there will be a possibility of fin nips and wounds occuring because of the breeding pair defending there nest

also remember the rule 20 gal per piranha so a 40 gal is way to small for 5 reds unless they are still babys in which they are to small to breed

any questions you may have pm me im here about once a week to check sh*t out

Aquatic Death


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

kouma Posted: Sep 14 2003, 05:15 PM

Leave the breeding couple in the 40 gal and put the rest of the 3 ps somewhere else, i.e. 75gal.

sorry i cant agree with that i beleve a 40 gal is too small for breeding maybe a 75 gal would be more apropreate

Aquatic Death


----------

